# Transferring my 30 Gallon Tall



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

I am 6 months into a 30 gallon tall reef and decided to move it to my 60 gallon tall. I am nervous about moving my coral! Can you guys help me out with the process and walk me through it? *c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

syddriver said:


> I am 6 months into a 30 gallon tall reef and decided to move it to my 60 gallon tall. I am nervous about moving my coral! Can you guys help me out with the process and walk me through it? *c/p*


Mix up what water you going to need 24hrs before the move. Get a 20g container from Lowes or Walmart or something, fill that with your tank water, put the corals in there with a powerhead and a heater. Put the rock in a 5gallon bucket and the substrate in another. Move in your new tank. Put sand in and rock, add water from other container, you want that water the same temp as the water your corals are in. Move corals over, then add that water to the tank. Set-up complete. Try to keep the Live Rock moist, news paper wet from tank water, don't let it dry out, this will keep you new tank from a big cycle.


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you so much! I am going to setup on the 20th after my new LED lights come in.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

syddriver said:


> Thank you so much! I am going to setup on the 20th after my new LED lights come in.


*w3


----------

